# My solution to fungus gnats: sundews



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Things have been pretty hectic as my frogs multiply and my plant collection starts to come out of dormancy. Fungus gnats were something I have been putting off dealing with. They absolutely swarmed my 24x18x24. I tried the usual tricks: let it dry out a little, kept a fan blowing pretty often inside the tank (not 24/7 due to humidity levels dropping), and added a ton of springtails every other day(not sure why I thought springtails might help?). Fungus gnat numbers went down but I still couldn't get rid of all of them.

I have a ton of Drosera capensis seedlings I sowed last summer. I simply picked a few and shoved them in damp sphagnum moss in some upright film canisters. They haven't been in there more than 24 hours and they are covered in fungus gnats. I only see a couple still flying around. Not too worried about frogs or froglets getting stuck since an adult hydei can pull itself free I'm sure a frog can.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

While the plants will catch the flies just be aware that the larvae can really damage the plants 
International Carnivorous Plant Society

some comments 

Ed


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

So far no observed damage to the plants. It was more of an aesthetic nuisance than anything. Frog do get pretty excited for the gnats though.


----------



## pantherchams (Apr 21, 2012)

Great idea, thanks for sharing! I like how you installed them.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

pantherchams said:


> Great idea, thanks for sharing! I like how you installed them.


ANytime! The sundews really cut down the problem. I've only seen 1 or 2 gnats in the tank this week. The sundews haven't really dewed up since the transplant but they catch the gnats no problem. The hydei and melongaster are teasing the sundews and easily escape. My vents even hangout on the sphagnum and pick off the flies sometimes.

I was toying with putting in a larger variety of sundew or a vining nepenthes but had to restrain myself. I need to pull those phalaenopsis orchids mounted in the back and a nepenthes dubia or inermis would go lovely back there...

Any excuse to get more carnivorous plants....


----------

